# Telodeinopus aoutii - My first millipedes. Educate me?



## Cydaea (Feb 13, 2013)

I got 3 Telodeinopus aoutii last weekend, I was told they're one male and 2 females. I have no idea how to tell them apart. I did ask the seller about their care, she told me these were some of the easiest to care for. She had several species, many of them quite beautiful, but I chose these because they're a beginner's species.

But I'm just now realising I'm pretty much clueless about their care. OK I did read several caresheets, but they were about millipedes in general. I couldn't find much about this particular species.


I have a bag of leaf mulch or whatever it's called, bought it together with the pedes. It's what the seller uses. The small KK I'm keeping the pedes in (for now, they're still small) is half full with this mulch.

I have fed them a few pieces of carrot, and some dog kibble (although I haven't seen them eat). I know they eat rotting leaves, overripe fruit and veggies so I've got the feeding down. I think.

I'm keeping them at room temperature, same as my T's.

I'm keeping the mulch moist but not wet. I should probably cover most of the KK lid to keep the moisture levels up.


Am I doing it right? Is there room for improvement?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 13, 2013)

Disclaimer: I've never had these but here's a smatch of info. from an old thread:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?50277-Telodeinopus-aoutii

I'm also pretty certain that bugsincyberspace and/or Elytra and Antenna have worked with these in the past.  I think they may be climbers if given the opportunity?  Not too many or any in the states, sadly.


----------



## Cavedweller (Feb 13, 2013)

I would definitely cover most of the lid, high humidity encourages the millipedes to be out and about more. I'm not familiar with the species, so I'm not sure how much ventilation they need, but millipedes generally don't need much. How big are they right now? 

Don't leave the dog food in the tank for more than a couple days, or you'll start getting mites. 

Here's a diagram of how to sex millipedes http://terraristic.net/images/caresheet-images/Archispirostreptus_gigas_sexing_en.jpg In most species females are noticeably longer/thicker too.


----------



## Cydaea (Feb 14, 2013)

I haven't measured them, but here's a picture to give you an idea of their size:







They're all about the same size.


How often should I change the substrate? I read that they poop alot.


----------



## Cavedweller (Feb 14, 2013)

Ooh that banding is lovely.

I think most people just put more fresh substrate on top once the old stuff looks mostly eaten. Even though they poop a lot, you shouldn't need actually change out the substrate for a veeery long time. The "poop" is sometimes egg capsules, so I think its better to leave it (the newly hatched babies will also eat the poop to gain the proper gut flora).


----------

